
Mark Cuban: Talking the IPad, Kids, Making Money and Video - gr366
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/01/28/talking-the-ipad-kids-making-money-and-video/
======
tptacek
"Less bandwidth consumed means ATT can offer a GREAT price on the 3G data
service."

My understanding is that the iPhone, with it's "no flash" and concommitant
"far less streaming", is crippling AT&T's rusty 3g network as we speak.

~~~
waterlesscloud
What's even better is that in the paragraph immediately before that sentence,
he talks about downloading a movie for the kids.

That should keep bandwidth usage down.

Better yet- even the highest capacity model won't be storing many movies, so
it'll be download each time you want to watch them.

------
panic
_Whats also big is the exclusion of flash. The reason is obvious. No flash.
Far less streaming over 3G. Less streaming over 3G means less bandwidth
consumed. Less bandwidth consumed means ATT can offer a GREAT price on the 3G
data service. I personally have never had problems with the ATT Network. The
limits on 3G streaming probably means I wont going forward either. Thats a
good thing._

I don't think that's the reason. The primary provider of streaming Flash video
is YouTube, and despite the iPad's lack of Flash, it ships with a built-in
YouTube player.

~~~
gr366
You're right, I don't think Flash has anything to do with the 3G streaming
issues. On the plus side for iPad users, they should be very happy with their
contract-free 3G service, because it will never drop a call.

------
fretlessjazz
I'm constantly amazed that Mark Cuban continues to be regarded as relevant...

Not a personal insult to the guy, but his technology commentary is pretty
shallow most of the time.

~~~
synarch
Mark Cuban is a good source for the "every man" point of view as his views on
things are largely incorrect and shallow. I take his opinion on this device as
a kid pacifier very seriously. I believe many other people might be similarly
inclined. "Here kids. Go play with your iPad." No kids installing virus
software, no tech support needed. It's like a Fisher-Price computer.

